# Your stories for my zine



## West (Nov 7, 2013)

I’m compiling the stories and photographs of modern vagabonds for my zine “Road to Anywhere” which I hope to have published and available for purchase by Christmas.

I’m looking for creative/interesting stories about traveling by hitchhiking, rideshare, freighthopping, whatever. Your story can take the form of a poem, an article, a journal entry, whatever as long as it’s interesting! Original photographs are also great, but aren’t a necessity.

The zine will feature about the stories of about eight to ten travelers, two of which are already lined up. I am only covering the cost of printing in the price, so the only thing you get from sending me your story is a warm fuzzy feeling and some attention from strangers, along with a free copy of the finished product if I include your story.

I’m looking for stories 1-2 pages long, and I’ll edit them if I need to but I won’t publish an edited story unless I ask your permission first.

Message me if you're interested!
your oogle buddy,
West


----------



## benjysirois (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey! I can get some stories to you soon. When do you need them by?


----------



## wizehop (Nov 15, 2013)

Those are some pretty short stories. Is your Zine going to be one 8x11 page folded and would a folded page be considered 2 pages?


----------



## West (Nov 15, 2013)

benjysirois said:


> Hey! I can get some stories to you soon. When do you need them by?


Hey, I would like to get 'em about a week before Christmas, I want to have a set of 20 printed and ready to go by Christmas day. If you PM me I'll get you to my email, easier to reach me that way. Thanks!


----------



## West (Nov 15, 2013)

wizehop said:


> Those are some pretty short stories. Is your Zine going to be one 8x11 page folded and would a folded page be considered 2 pages?



Yeah after I posted that I realized my mistake. I'm printing on half-fold 8x11 paper, so each page has about 400 words. Hell, anyone can send me something maybe 1-8 pages long, and I'll work with it. It'll make for a nice thick zine.

Are you interested in doing a story Wizehop?

P.S. your mankind vs. lines video was cool, just watched it the other day.


----------



## Roosterruler (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't have anything fresh, but if you're ever keen on anything I've got in the archives, you're welcome to it. I don't think I'll be generating any stories until I can get my Christmas newsletter out.


----------



## West (Nov 19, 2013)

Roosterruler said:


> if you're ever keen on anything I've got in the archives, you're welcome to it.



Sounds great, I'll let you know if I end up using one of your stories. Thanks!


----------



## wizehop (Nov 20, 2013)

West said:


> Are you interested in doing a story Wizehop?



Thanks man, glad you enjoyed it. Im in Brazil right now but once I get back Ill send something your way if its not too late.


----------



## West (Nov 20, 2013)

wizehop said:


> once I get back Ill send something your way if its not too late.



If it's before December 20th, you're good. If not, I'll still take stories but I don't know when my next version will be coming out. Thanks


----------



## suzie fox (Nov 21, 2013)

iiiiiiiii am interested!!! i have a few in mind right off the top of my head -you lookin for anything specific??


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 22, 2013)

feel free to use any of my photos, you can see a lot of them here: https://secure.flickr.com/photos/punknomad

just make sure to leave a credit to squattheplanet.com somewhere


----------



## West (Nov 22, 2013)

[quote="suzie fox, post: 135056, member: 4148"-you lookin for anything specific??[/quote] I'm looking for your stories, rants, articles, journal entries, poems - as long as it's clearly talking about your travels and it was actually written by you.


----------



## West (Nov 22, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> feel free to use any of my photos, you can see a lot of them here: https://secure.flickr.com/photos/punknomad
> 
> just make sure to leave a credit to squattheplanet.com somewhere



Thanks Matt, much appreciated! I always cite my sources, but especially when it deals with squatters.


----------



## suzie fox (Nov 26, 2013)

oh god, to narrow it down.....yep, okay, i'll get you somethin


----------



## West (Nov 26, 2013)

suzie fox said:


> oh god, to narrow it down.....


Haha sorry I know that's not much help, I'm just trying to leave it open to interpretation so I get the most original content possible.


----------



## suzie fox (Nov 28, 2013)

sounds perfect man, eclectic is my name and no expectations is my game. 

gonna get writttttin; i've been doing some thinkin


----------



## West (Nov 28, 2013)

suzie fox said:


> gonna get writttttin; i've been doing some thinkin



Thank you, you are perfect


----------

